# New nano set up



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

any suggestions!?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

That grass looks better than mine. What is it?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice and clean. How long did it take to establish your DHG? Or is that a fresh new batch from the LFS/LPS? I just started mine almost a month ago and I'm just starting to see little green shoots here and there.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

So what's it called?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

It looks to me like it is Dwarf Hair Grass. I picked up a bag of it at Petsmart.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, it's absolutely stunning and beats my fluval grass hands down


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

the dwarf hair grass actually took me about 2 weeks? just add a tab down there with the sand and they will grow i trim it almost twice a week


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Well it sure looks good. The fish will love hiding in it


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah its actually housing some of my fry in there for the time being... dont really know what i can really put in a nano that wouldnt be considered cruel lolol


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I am currently using flourish complete and LED lighting in my tank. I've held off on root tabs since everything else in my tank is doing well with just the liquid ferts. Guess it's time to pick up the root tabs or start making my own osmocote capsules.

How big is your nano tank? I have one betta and two oto's plus snails in a little over 3 gallons. Tank claims to be a 4 gallon but the sand and decorations take it down some. my betta is content and doing well in the space. occasionally he flares and chases the oto's so it does give him something to do.


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

It's the aqueon evolve 2 so it's only a 2 gallon but with the filteration and everything in the back including the gravel maybe a 1.5? It's nice though I adjusted it to where my water flow is minimal to where the fishes aren't just flying everywhere and also put my air pump and heater in the back..

The root tabs does do wonders I was having problems before with the sand because my plants kept on dying wasn't sure if it was from the lighting or not though


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

Are you using the stock lighting? 

I'm really trying to establish my own evolve 2 as a NPT... I got some anubias petite nanas tied to driftwood from LFS, but over the course of the 3 weeks I've had it it's turning brown and sporting some hair-like algae. Going to try to get tabs, more plants, and seachem flourish at the store tomorrow (maybe excel too??).


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you tried 6500k lighting and any co2 diffusers or anything at all? You could also add in some shrimp to help with that algae at first I was going to add in some red cherries in mine as a clean up crew


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

I don't want to add shrimp, because it's only a little less than 2 gal, I just don't feel comfortable Gavin. Anything with my betta in that size. And, are there any lights you can recommend for this tank? Which ones are you using?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, that tank is pretty small for just the betta. Glad that it worked out as a fry tank.

Now its decision time of do I make my own osmocote tablets or pick up root tabs????


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

eden, if you are not using any fertilizers then that may be why your plants are not doing so well. I have wysteria, sword, anubias and now the DHG under LED's and they are doing well. At one time I had anacharis in there too but it melted during a rescaping project and never recovered. my tank gets a little indirect sunlight everyday but the LED's provide the majority of the light.

most people pick up the CFL corkscrew light and either a desk lamp that has a long arm or a clamp on style and use that over their tank. Anything in the 13w range is fine so long as it is the 6500K color temperature.


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't reply earlier Eden I was at work but I do infinite suggestions are good. 

And yeah it's just a small fry tank that I use for the time being until I move them into a 20 long but I also do have a few red cherries in there for clean up also ... So I mean with the evolve is does make a nice shrimp tank or aquascape. Bare with my typos and weird sentences I'm typing all of this on my phone since I'm out right now


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

And infinite you could make your own which is cheaper in the long run but at the same time if you are running a nano tabs are just around 7 or so dollars and I just use one and split it into quarters so it does take awhile for it to be used up


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys  Kennio I love your tank, it's so serene looking! It takes a while to figure out the filter for the evolve, but I think it's a great tank and your scape definitely proves that ^^


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment I'm always changing my concepts so you'll see more and yes I have trouble with the filteration system myself even at the lowest setting it still comes out strong what you can do is actually put a smaller tube inside yours and it'll help a lot or wrap a sponge around the head and it'll distort the flow


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

yeah, I've used the fluval prefilter sponge and it does wonders. Also considering Fluval's 13W light, if the new crypts I got today don't look happy even with ferts and tabs. It's funny how much Fluval merchandise I've bought for this Aqueon tank... My Evolve is like a fluval cyborg, hehe..


----------



## KennioSays (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah i agree with you on that. aqueon products arent as widely sold as the fluvals


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I am still on the fence about making my own versus purchasing root tabs. My tank is only a 4 gallon with a small foot print so the tabs would last while.

I think one tab into four pieces should cover the bottom of my tank. I have a large decoration in the middle and the plants are around the outside of it

on the other hand, Osmocote capsules would be cheaper and last a REALLY long time.




KennioSays said:


> And infinite you could make your own which is cheaper in the long run but at the same time if you are running a nano tabs are just around 7 or so dollars and I just use one and split it into quarters so it does take awhile for it to be used up


----------

